# Bhyve recommendations for core and threads



## susannej (Mar 22, 2019)

Hello,

I have a i7 2700K, running with FreeBSD and ZFS. The processor has 4 cores and 8 threads. I think (currently AFK) I've bhyve for a windows-vm running with cpus=4, cores=2, threads=4. That I have half of the cpu-resources assigned to the bhyve-vm.

If I start the VM, I need as much power as I can get for the VM (running DxO Photolab for RAW-Development) besides my BSD, which is in that moment used for serving ZFS-datastores via samba (my images) and using xfreerdp for connecting to the windows-vm.

Do you think / would you recommend going with the cpu-count/cores etc. higher than half of the resources?

Thanks in advance, susanne.


----------

